# onkyo ht-r590 no sound



## nikkisman69

i have an ht-r590 receiver ........ive never had any problem with it up until the past few days.....when i turn it on i will have sound for a certain amount of time.....anywhere from a minute to a half hour sometimes......then the sound just disappears......i still have video though........it does this on all channels.....cable.....computer sound....ps3......all of them.......i have unhooked everything and hooked it back up.....i have power cycled it and master reset it and none of that has worked......if i go to setup #6 level calibration i get the white noise sound and when i plug and unplug the subwoofer it makes sound.....i really dont know what is wrong and i live 80 miles from the closest service center .......does anybody have an idea what might be wrong and if it is something i can fix without sending it in or buying a new one?


----------



## sk2play

Your HDMI card went bad on the Onkyo Receiver. Since you are still getting video, you can still get 5.1 sound by attaching cables that are SPDIF/Coaxial, Toslink/Optical or 2 channel RCA (black/white). You will need to set the audio from HDMI to Coax, Opti, Analog per channel in the Onkyo control panel menu. You do not need to match the HDMI name (bd/dvd, vcr/dvr, cbl,sat, game) with the Coax or Opti name. Onkyo menu will set it up as Coax 1, Coax 2, Opti 1, Opti 2 and just assign the video HDMI name to it. Only the analog RCA needs to be set to match the HDMI name.

Ref: page 9 & 35 here http://www.intl.onkyo.com/downloads/manuals/pdf/ht-r590_manual_e.pdf

You can also look into a flat rate repair with Onkyo (but you will need to pay for shipping) or buying a HDMI replacement card and doing it yourself.

Example of doing it yourself


----------



## nikkisman69

well its not just the hdmi ports.......its all of the ports.....i have my computer sound plugged into the tv/cd in with rca jacks and i still dont get the sound/.......its really weird bc the other day it started working and i had sound all day.....then the next day i couldnt get any


----------



## alelex1990

I want to know what you do about it because i have the same trouble with mine! For 2 days it didnt work, yesterday it works all the day and today it didn't. The warrantly Is over!







soo if yon can help me with this! Did you send it to be repair and i much it cost?


----------

